# Variablen Ausgabe in html ??????



## HammerHe@rt (13. Dezember 2001)

also hab ein javascriptblock im head bereich der eine funktion enthält wo eine variable $number hoch bzw runtergezählt wird


diese funktion wird bei eingabe in ein mehrzeiliges textfeld bei onchange aufgerufen..also immer wenn man nen buchstaben tippelt...

nun soll dann aber auch die variable number immer ausgegeben werden..an einer bestimmten pos im html....

wie mach ich das *g* ??

mfG
Hammerhe@rt


PS: soll also quasi nen counter für noch zu tippelnde buchstaben werden der unterm formularfeld runter zählt...so wie bei sms/handy


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (13. Dezember 2001)

Hi!
Ich stell gleich mal voran, das ich kaum JS kann, aber vielleicht hilft Dir meine Theorie:

Bei Deinem OnChange - Ereignis ändert sich der Wert der Variable um die Anzahl der Buchstaben, sprich: 150Zeichen = normal, 10 Zeichen eingeben = 140 Zeichen übrig, stimmts? Ja, stimmt! 

So, dazu sollte er gleich noch die Variable zurückgeben und diese dann per document.write (oder so) in einem anderen Teil Deiner HTML - Datei ausgeben. Diesem Teil kannst du ja eine ID oder einen Namen zuweisen, den Du dann in Deinem Skript angeben musst um diese Zählfunktion richtig auszuführen.

[edit]Da fällt mir gerade noch ein, das solltest Du nicht mit "onChange" sondern "onKeyPress" machen. Dann vielleicht noch in der Funktion darauf achten, welche Taste du drückst. Wenn Du normale Eingabe machst zählt er runter und bei "entfernen" oder "Backspace" zählt er hoch[/edit]


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (13. Dezember 2001)

Mit diesem kleinen Skript hab ich schonmal das herunterzählen hinbekommen:

```
<html>
	<head>
		<title>Test</title>
	</head>
	<script language="JavaScript">
	<!--
		var number = 150;

		function zaehlen() {
			number = number - 1;
			document.getElementsByName("zahl")[0].value = number;
		}
	//-->
	</script>
	<body>
		<form action="" name="test">
			<textarea onKeyPress="zaehlen()"></textarea>
			<input type="text" name="zahl" value="150" id="1">
		</form>
	</body>
</html>
```


----------



## HammerHe@rt (13. Dezember 2001)

*jojo*

er berechnet quasi wieviel buchstaben noch einzugeben gehn

nun aber mein problem...
wenn ich irgendwo im html diese variable anzeigen will geht das beim ersten mal wenn die seite läd...und da steht dann halt noch 250 zeichen.....

wenn ich jetzt aber was eingebe und sich die variable ändert dann passiert nix...

geht ja auch nich weil muss ja nochmal aufgerufen werden *g*

ich also das in ne funktion gepackt wo es hinsoll und mit document.write.... die variable ausgegeben

was ich dann bekomme is ne komplett neue leere seite die weiss is mit der variable ^^......

also wie kann ich das machen das er wirklich im vorhandenen layout nur die Zahl also die variable ´ändert.....


mfG
Hammerhe@rt

PS: is ja kein formularobjekt oder so das nen namen hat....
aber da fällt mir grad ein ich könnt ja eins machen mit gleichem hintergrund wie die seite und da den value ändern...oder? geht das?


----------



## HammerHe@rt (13. Dezember 2001)

*wie mach ich*

ein textfeld wo ich im html nix reinschreiben kann...
also wo die var nur angezeigt wird..????

mfG
Hammerhe@rt


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (13. Dezember 2001)

Für solche Sachen schaut man am besten bei SelfHTML vorbei!

Da bekommt man gute Infos über alles (kennt ja eigentlich jeder).


----------



## HammerHe@rt (13. Dezember 2001)

jupp genau
und da hab ich folgendes gefunden....


readonly

einfach mit in tag rein


----------

